

Decent numbers, what to do (call for suggestions) - garment

My site has PR 4-6, 122,000 inbound links (all from media properties), 32K uniques/month, and  275K pageviews/month.  What strategies would the HN community suggest to generate revenue given these stats?
======
noodle
if the only information you can share is traffic stats, my response will be
"post ads". you can get into a better quality ad network with higher traffic.

all other options depend too much on what the site itself to be able to make a
suggestion based purely on traffic stats.

~~~
garment
inbound links are a mix of from major metro area newspaper sites.

what else would you like to know? not opposed to a straight sale to allow
someone to make best use of the site. Thanks.

~~~
noodle
what does your site do?

------
pclark
URL?

